# Napanee 3D Shoot Sept 8th



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

If Nuge is going to be throwing spears tomorrow, Steel toe boots may be needed.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Haven't decided between the spear, the recurve or the sling... odds are even right now. If you're within fifty yards... bring a helmet


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Great course and challenging shots,lots of laughs and great food.
A special thanks to all those who ran a great tournament. Fantastic weather for a shoot.
Thanks to Nuge.Tinker and Laaaarry for the endless laughs.
Had a blast!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you so much Napanee for hosting a great shoot. The course, food (especially the nacho/taco salad) was excellent. The weather was perfect and as mentioned, always lots of laughs throughout the day. For the first tournament to shoot a trad bow, it was a blast...Maybe there is something to be had about going over to the dark side.
Thanks again to all involved for putting on a great tournament.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

crazymoose said:


> Great course and challenging shots,lots of laughs and great food.
> A special thanks to all those who ran a great tournament. Fantastic weather for a shoot.
> Thanks to Nuge.Tinker and Laaaarry for the endless laughs.
> Had a blast!!!


Agreed Paul! What a beautiful day it was too. A bit windy, but not too bad in the bush. I really enjoyed it out there. Thanks to the organizers! This 3D stuff is alright!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DssBB said:


> Thank you so much Napanee for hosting a great shoot. The course, food (especially the nacho/taco salad) was excellent. The weather was perfect and as mentioned, always lots of laughs throughout the day. For the first tournament to shoot a trad bow, it was a blast...Maybe there is something to be had about going over to the dark side.
> Thanks again to all involved for putting on a great tournament.


Thanks again for a great shoot Napanee, yeehaw! I agree 100% bud, I had a blast shooting with yourself, Laaarry and Tink


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

It was good to put a name to some of the faces we see on here all the time! Had a great time, thinking I'm going to have to enter Men's BHO from now on though, it's no fun taking first when there is no one else in your class! I shoot from he same stakes anyway haha. Thanks to Napanee for hosting a good shoot! Hope to make more of an appearance next year with my better half!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Great shoot hosted by Napanee! 
It was my kids first shoot and I could not have wished for a better first experience for them. 
Thanks to all involved.
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Thanks again for a great shoot Napanee, yeehaw! I agree 100% bud, I had a blast shooting with yourself, Laaarry and Tink
> View attachment 1758731


Okay....you two have some explaining to do. Did you two switch hats in the tent? LMAO!
It's was a pleasure getting to know all of you. 
Had a great time and looking forward to the next shoot.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone at Napanee. Great day!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I guess will have to change up the wardrobe malfunctions next time. lol!!!
It was a pleasure to share the day with you and your 3 kids daisyduke.Keep an eye on the big one.lol!!!
That's what these shoots are all about, having fun with friends.
Hope you bought a lottery ticket.
Thanks Napanee for hosting a great day. :set1_applaud:


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes it was a great day for a shoot. it was the DNA's maiden voyage, i think it's a keeper Nuge. thanks again Bobby for a great bow.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, thanks to everyone at Napanee for a wonderful last shoot of the season. Weather was perfect. Glad you are liking the DNA Terry. Let me know if it puts some back straps on your table.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

crazymoose said:


> I guess will have to change up the wardrobe malfunctions next time. lol!!!
> It was a pleasure to share the day with you and your 3 kids daisyduke.Keep an eye on the big one.lol!!!
> That's what these shoots are all about, having fun with friends.
> Hope you bought a lottery ticket.
> Thanks Napanee for hosting a great day. :set1_applaud:



Thanks honey, was a great time with you all!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Had a blast
Thanks paulee nuge and Larry the fossil 
Made the day for sure lots of laughs and good to see old friends new friends and make some more
Tink


----------

